

EuroClojure 2012: Call for Presentation - gmodena
http://euroclojure.com/2012/call-for-presentations/

======
nickik
Uhh America was way to expensive, England is much closer but still expensive.
I will have to think about this, would be cool to talk with people that
acctually care for clojure, my frinds are sick of me talking about it :)

~~~
ABS
the idea is to change European city every year to make it as easy as possible
for as many people as possible to attend. We started with London because it's
always a safe bet (and I'm based here, making it easier to organise it
properly).

